# I'm looking forEvil Bob's full sized hearse dimentions and/or a tutorial



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Send him a p.m. here on the forum. He's active and should see it. Might as well get the info right from the source.
Welcome to the forum, btw. Glad to have you!


----------



## Kermit435 (Aug 11, 2013)

I seen your post and thought it sounded cool. Here is a post I found that Evil Bob replied to and mentioned a book with the instructions in it. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/125070-2013-horse-drawn-hearse-build.html

Looks like I will have something to keep me busy for next year. :

The url isn't showing up. If you search hearse in the search box you will find one called "2013 Horse Drawn Hearse Build" by Dminor.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/90537-so-excited-starting-hearse.html

Here is one I built in 2010, learned a lot from Evil bob, I used metal wheels the hearse gets quite a bit heavy as you go. There are also some other great build here if you do a search, all of the pics, etc. from everyone are a great help. Good luck and post your progress pics.


----------

